# Сакроелит после родов



## katjakato (8 Апр 2018)

уважаемые врачи,
очень прошу помощи, хочу выздороветь и жить полной жизнью

) *Екатерина, 34 года, 300 км от Санкт Петербурга*; вес 50 кг

2) *боль в кресцовом отделе, ягодицах и ноге*

3)19 октября 2017 года я родила ребенка 3100 кг, вагинальные роды без анестезии, длительность 6 часов. роды прошли без проблем.

Через 2 недели после родов появилась боль в левой ягодице. Когда боль невозможно было терпепь использовала свечи диклофенак, они снимали боль. 1 января у меня поднялась температура 37.8 и боль очень усилилась. диклофенак перестал помогать.2 января я уже не смогла встать с кровати, боли были очень сильные при любом движении, в покое не болело. Боли были интенсивные, тянущие и острые, по шкале от 1 до 10 я бы сказала при подьеме с кровати было 10. могла очень медленно передвегаться только на костылях. брлела левая ягодица и левая нога сзади. Врач при осмотре поставил диагноз защемление седалишного нерва, прописали релаксанты и обезболивающие, от релаксантов отказалачь так как кормила грудью. На увеличенное соэ 41 не оьратили внимания, посчитав что возможно какой то вирус. В таком состоянии я пробыла 20 дней, все это время я вставала только в ванную комнату, похудела на 5 кг, боли были невыносимые, таблетки и укол диклофенака не снимал боль. Так как не было улучшения, то сделала МРТ и МРТ показал сакроеилит.
Позже была госпитализирована в ревматологическое отделение и получила пульс терапию 4 раза  дексаметазон В/В,  физиотерария и лфк. Произощло значительное улучшение состония, боли были не ярко выраженные на 1 балл. Была выписана в удовлетворительном состоянии домой. Через неделю после выписки боли снова вернулись.
В настоящее время болит с двух сторон в области ягодицы , ноги и паха. По шкале от 1 до 10 -на 4. Не болит в состоянии покоя.  Пыталась посещать бассейн, но боли усилились.Сейчас ожидаю очередной прием врача, прием через  4 недели. Принимаю кетопрофен 1.5 таблетки в сутки ( доза 100 мг). температура тела  35.0-35.4. От постоянных болей и невозможности выздоровления пребываю в очень подавленном состоянии. На руках появилась экзема. В перерывах между лекарствами продолжаю грудное вскармливание.
Очень прошу посоветовать, что мне может помочь, возможно ли полное выздоровление? В приложении мрт и выписка из больницы с анализами

При необходимости могу приехать на прием в Санкт-Петербург.
Дополнительные заболевания-сколиоз грудного поясничного отдела 3 степени, 43 и 20 градусов

бруцелез и HLA B 27 отрицательные







.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Апр 2018)

Справятся врачи, лечат хорошо.
А СОЭ, сейчас какое?


----------



## katjakato (8 Апр 2018)

1


----------



## katjakato (8 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Справятся врачи, лечат хорошо.
> А СОЭ, сейчас какое?




доктор , спасибо за ваш ответ. последний раз был 31. можете что то посоветовать, еще месяц ждать. я очень устала от болей и еще ребенок на руках. никогда раньше так не болела 

какое самое эффективное лечение ?нужно ли продолжать посещать бассейн?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Апр 2018)

Эффектное проводят.
Почему Кетопрофен?
Его назначили ревматологи?


----------



## katjakato (8 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Эффектное проводят.
> Почему Кетопрофен?
> Его назначили ревматологи?


нет, это терапевт назначил, пока жду приема к ревматрлогу. а вы что то другое посоветуете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Апр 2018)

А в выписке из ревматологии другие рекомендации, почему не соблюдаете?


----------



## katjakato (8 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А в выписке из ревматологии другие рекомендации, почему не соблюдаете?


я принимала диклофенак, но мне он не пошел, терапевт решил что кетопрофен подойдет лучше


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Апр 2018)

Там есть и другие препараты с более выраженным противовоспалительным действием.


----------



## katjakato (8 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Там есть и другие препараты с более выраженным противовоспалительным действием.


подскажите какой из них самый эффективный, я так понимаю мой терапевт не понимает в моем заболевании, а к специалисту нет возможности сейчас попасть


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Апр 2018)

Самый сильный диклофенак, но он и самый вредный.
Нимесулид, Мелоксикам, менее вредны.


----------



## abelar (26 Апр 2018)

Подбор лекарств нужно делать с учетом ГВ. И,если без них никак нельзя, то отменить ГВ. В аннотации к каждому лекарству есть противопоказания к приему при ГВ. Почитайте.
Протрузия 2 мм , да еще и медианно-парамедианная не может давать таких симптомов.
Снимок МРТ сделан на поясничный отдел. А надо - крестцово-копчиковый. Там где "болит".
Бассейн нельзя. 
Слово "сакроилеит" врачи и специалисты по лучевой диагностики понимают по-разному.
...Вам бы к доктору....


----------



## Доброе сердце (7 Окт 2018)

@katjakato, Катя, здравствуйте. Как Ваше самочувствие в настоящее время? Какой диагноз выставляют врачи?


----------

